# Super Bowl Food



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Every year we throw a super bowl party and base the food on the teams participating. Interested in your thoughts, should I include anything else?
Denver
RM Oysters, we call them Colorado fritters so everybody will eat them
Brisket, it's not a party without brisket
Rocky Mtn high cheesecake
Carolina
Krispy Kreme donuts (KK was founded in NC)
Pepsi products, even though I'm a coke guy like KK pepsi was founded in NC
Pulled pork with Carolina bbq sauce
Pimento cheese spread
Shrimp & Grits


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

We do the same thing Hockey. Food based on teams.

This year, we'll have Carolina BBQ for the Panthers, and in honor of Colorado, pretty much any kind of munchies - doritos, hostess, more doritos, chips, and some twinkees. And more doritos and hostess.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I usually cook a gumbo, I don't care who's playing, gumbo mmmm


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Horse meat and cat food


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Horse meat and cat food


Goob. Can you help a brother out here?


----------



## Antler&fish (Dec 25, 2015)

Smoked ribs with the ugly drum smoker.


----------

